# its official...........omg



## Dizzydi (Oct 24, 2012)

Sean and I are now mummy and daddy in waiting!

 Omg omg yipee yipee 

 We have been advised today that we are going to be inundated with profiles due to being approved for 1 or 2 between the ages of 0 to 4.

Think Rome is going on hold


----------



## Copepod (Oct 24, 2012)

Congratulations - hope you meet the right child(ren) soon


----------



## Northerner (Oct 24, 2012)

*BRILLIANT NEWS!!!!!*


I'm am so pleased for you both and so happy for the little ones who eventually find their way into your hearts and home! Fantastic, made my day!


----------



## bev (Oct 24, 2012)

Hi Dizzydi,


Wooooooooopeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!I am so excited for you both - and of course for you future children - so lovely. I hope you meet your little ones soon and can get on with being a family together.Bev


----------



## Caroline (Oct 24, 2012)

Brilliant news. Speaking from experience, being mum and dad is hard work but very rewarding.

Two questions, will you tell your family hey are adopted when the time comes? And will you help them find their biological parents when they are old enough if they want to? Sorry if that puts a dampener on things, but it is the sort of thing my cousins forgot when they adpted their daughter and it came as a shock when she found out she was adopted and then when she wanted to find her 'real' mum and dad


----------



## Dizzydi (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm so excited...... Thanks everyone..

I very nearly cried when they told us I was so nervous like a cat on hot bricks. Panel asked the sw if I was nervous lol. That's not like me to 

Caroline just to answer your questions. We have to tell the children from the start they are adopted, do a lifetime story book for them. I don't know at this point if I could help them when they get older to find there birth parents, I would like to think I will. 

All our close family know we are adopting and form our support network xxx


----------



## Caroline (Oct 24, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> I'm so excited...... Thanks everyone..
> 
> I very nearly cried when they told us I was so nervous like a cat on hot bricks. Panel asked the sw if I was nervous lol. That's not like me to
> 
> ...



Times ahve changed but at least that is one difficult thing out of the way. We have done similar for our little feller and have an album with pictures of his siblings and parents, including the sibling who died in the accident.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 24, 2012)

Many congratulation Di and Sean


----------



## AJLang (Oct 24, 2012)

That's fantastic news. I am so very pleased for you


----------



## mum2westiesGill (Oct 24, 2012)

Congratulations Di & Sean!!  

I'm so pleased for you both!


----------



## Donald (Oct 24, 2012)

Congratulations Di & Sean you must be over the moon


----------



## rachelha (Oct 24, 2012)

So happy for you!!


----------



## KateR (Oct 24, 2012)

WOOHOO.That's great news. Made my day.


----------



## Nicky1970 (Oct 24, 2012)

Congrats to you both


----------



## Dizzydi (Oct 24, 2012)

Thanks everyone.

 I actually can't say thanks enough, I'm just so happy words can't describe it


----------



## Caroline (Oct 24, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 
> I actually can't say thanks enough, I'm just so happy words can't describe it



know what you mean, giving a child or children a good home has that effect.


----------



## rhall92380 (Oct 24, 2012)

Congratulations!!

Richard


----------



## cazscot (Oct 24, 2012)

Congratulations  you will be fantastic parents xxx


----------



## newbs (Oct 24, 2012)

Fantastic news!   Congratulations.


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Superb news!


----------



## ukjohn (Oct 24, 2012)

Couldn't have happened to two nicer people, I just know you and Sean will be fantastic parents, I am so pleased for you both, you have proved your dedication through this long drawn out process.Congratulations.

John xxx


PS. Dont forget my invite to the party


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 24, 2012)

Fantastic - I'm so pleased for you.  How exciting, well done you.xx


----------



## Katieb (Oct 24, 2012)

Wonderful, wonderful news! So pleased for you both!  Katiex


----------



## Dizzydi (Oct 24, 2012)

Aw thanks for all the congratulations everyone x


----------



## Catwoman76 (Oct 24, 2012)

Congratulations, what wonderful news. I am so happy for you both With my very best wishes.


----------



## gail1 (Oct 24, 2012)

thats great news made my day


----------



## fencesitter (Oct 24, 2012)

That is so exciting


----------



## am64 (Oct 24, 2012)

......yes ! what wonderful news xx


----------



## Hazel (Oct 24, 2012)

pure. dead billiant - Di, fab news for you both


----------



## Steff (Oct 24, 2012)

Already said this  via text but yayyyyyy brillaint hun well done to both you xx


----------



## shirl (Oct 24, 2012)

Excellent news Di, so happy for you 

Shirl


----------



## Twitchy (Oct 24, 2012)

Brilliant!!!  Fantastic news!!!  My hubby & his sister are both adopted - their mum & dad (as in the lovely people who raised them) were always honest & open about things, they told them that they were extra special because other parents get whatever kids they get, but hubby & sis were Chosen! What a beautiful way to make a child feel special - never fails to put a lump in my throat!

Looking forward to following your journey! Xxxx


----------



## Mark T (Oct 24, 2012)

Congrats to you both


----------



## grainger (Oct 24, 2012)

Just wanted to add my congratulations


----------



## MCH (Oct 24, 2012)

grainger said:


> Just wanted to add my congratulations



Me too - congratulations.


----------



## Dizzydi (Oct 24, 2012)

Twitchy said:


> Brilliant!!!  Fantastic news!!!  My hubby & his sister are both adopted - their mum & dad (as in the lovely people who raised them) were always honest & open about things, they told them that they were extra special because other parents get whatever kids they get, but hubby & sis were Chosen! What a beautiful way to make a child feel special - never fails to put a lump in my throat!
> 
> Looking forward to following your journey! Xxxx



Thanks again everyone I'm really touched. 

I'll definitely keep sharing our journey. Twitchy we feel special as well to be accepted as adoptive parents and it will be great to for us to have a choice in our children and making them feel extra special.

 Love to everyone x


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 24, 2012)

Good for you, finally...........

You and the Mr will make great parents.......


----------



## schmeezle (Oct 25, 2012)

Fantastic news!


----------



## cherrypie (Oct 25, 2012)

Sooooo pleased for you.  You will make wonderful parents.

Maisie.  xx


----------



## Hanmillmum (Oct 25, 2012)

Really great news  Very happy for you both, congratulations & keep us posted x


----------



## runner (Oct 25, 2012)

Brilliant news - congratulations to you both, you must be thrilled to bits x


----------



## Dizzydi (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you again everyone, we received an official letter confirming it today 

Will keep you updated with the next stage of the journey x


----------



## Tina63 (Oct 28, 2012)

I often only read the general message board and miss all the stuff lurking beyond.  A MASSIVE congratulations to you both!  What wonderful news.  In a couple of years this will all be a distant memory and you will be knee deep in nappies and toys, life will be wonderful, if a little chaotic!

Congratulations again, you will be a wonderful mum.

Tina


----------



## Dizzydi (Oct 28, 2012)

Tina63 said:


> I often only read the general message board and miss all the stuff lurking beyond.  A MASSIVE congratulations to you both!  What wonderful news.  In a couple of years this will all be a distant memory and you will be knee deep in nappies and toys, life will be wonderful, if a little chaotic!
> 
> Congratulations again, you will be a wonderful mum.
> 
> Tina



Thanks Tina x


----------



## robofski (Oct 28, 2012)

Great news.  I was just thinking how most people just find themselves to be parents and figure things out as they go along, you've been 'approved' so people can obviously see your parenting potential.  I'm sure there will still be lots to figure out as you go along the journey, but you've got what it takes.  Congratulations.


----------



## Dizzydi (Oct 28, 2012)

robofski said:


> Great news.  I was just thinking how most people just find themselves to be parents and figure things out as they go along, you've been 'approved' so people can obviously see your parenting potential.  I'm sure there will still be lots to figure out as you go along the journey, but you've got what it takes.  Congratulations.



AW thanks robofski, hopefully the prep will pay of,still got a lot to learn


----------



## Blythespirit (Oct 28, 2012)

Just read this as only just catching up on the last few days. Congratulations Di, at long last. I hope everything goes smoothly now and you get to be mummy and daddy to your special little one really soon. It will be a lucky child who gets to have you as parents. XXXX


----------



## Northerner (Oct 28, 2012)

Dizzydi said:


> AW thanks robofski, hopefully the prep will pay of,still got a lot to learn



You have something you don't have to learn, and that's a love for children


----------

